# Boat rod combos with vintage penn reels



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Boat rod combos with vintage penn reels.
2- penn 209 level wind
2- penn long beach
1- penn delmar
1- penn 80

All are in good working order
White and blue rod is telescopic 
Would make a great summertime trolling spread

$160.00


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Sold


----------

